# chaos space marines, the cleaved help?



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well what colour is the base colour for the cleaved the guys at my GW are being p***** about it and won't tell me so i'm hopping you can help me out a bit?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Im guessing it would be a brown. Say Dark Flesh?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

this is what they look like, what colour(s) would they be?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If you use a brown or possibly a grey then you can build the colour up after that.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

ok thanks, so would something like Dark flesh for the basecoat? or should i stll have that black? then have bleached bone with kommando khaki use it as a highlight?

i could do a really quick one but it won't have a dark flesh basecoat, do you think i should?


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The foundation paint astronomican grey looks a bit like that.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

You probably want something lighter than dark flesh, maybe start with graveyard earth, this is a good base colour for paler shades, and covers fairly well. I think a grey may look too cold for that shade of armour.


----------



## seolfur (Mar 17, 2008)

*An Answer to your cleaved color question.*

Basically just go buy the foundation paint called Dheneb Stone and your done.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd start it from a white spray, then use REALLY watered down Dheneb Stone-- remember, Foundation Paint is pretty thick. Highlight it with Bleached Bone and then Skull White on the extreme edges. Then, it's just a question of playing with inks and applying the appropriate brown, green, and red stains. 

As a modelling note, I'd cut into their feet to make cloven hooves. Kind of fits with the name, and if nothing else, is very Nurgle-y.


----------



## maximus666360 (Apr 14, 2008)

*legal altimatum (threat)*

This is a quote from the book they hand out at GW "we will help you and provide you WITH PAINTING ADVICE" so all u need to say to them is ":threaten:tell me now or i will phone the manager to fire you!:angry:" cruel i know but its about grabbing life by the horns :biggrin: and they will be like :shok: "OK we will tell you but dont fire us please!" capish problem solved.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Am I the only on that thinks theres a little bit of pink in there?


----------



## maximus666360 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ja only u...i wonder if instead of white use fort' grey with darkflesh to get that dullesh feel to it and then highlight with pure white or kommando khaki.


----------



## maximus666360 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have got it! hormanogaunt purple (foundation) and kommando khaki (a lot of KK) with a tich of white, or add a lighter colour similiar to kk like bleached bone to replace it


----------



## traitorkillswit (Oct 15, 2008)

i also think there is a slight amount of pink because when u look at the cleaved they do seem slightly pinkish


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

The combo is catachan green/tentacle pink, 50/50. Add dheneb stone to flavor. Highlight with dheneb stone, and build up. Yes, yes there's a hint of pink in there. :wink:


----------

